# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  A couple new mandolin solo things.

## NewsFetcher

I've been trying to learn how to play upright bass a bit. My technique needs a lot of work but I just finished up working on these two...

Read this blog entry...

This entry posted in Mandolin Cafe Blogs, available to all Forum  Members.

----------

